# pregnant after miscarriage no symtoms



## 1985princess

hi all 
as some might know i had miscarriage on 3rd feb at 7w2d and iam pregnant again with no af just was last time i had very sore boobs that was my main reason of doing test and finding out but this i am nearly 6 weeks and i have no symtoms i know every pregnancy is different but can help thinkin something will happen i havent seen my doctor yet i have a app on monday at long last:shrug:. 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

try not to worry,i have different symptoms with this one,but no cramping,it just feels way better x


----------



## pip7890

I'm sorry about your loss. Did you get a :bfn: after the m/c to make sure all the hcg was out of your system? 

It's not unusual to experience different symptoms with each pregnancy. Try not to worry, go see your doctor and best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy. 

Pip x


----------



## danielle123

When I found out I was pregnant last time, I had severe cramps the WHOLE time, and sore boobs. I m/c last August at 9 weeks, quite awhile ago. This pregnancy I have no symptoms besides sore boobs. I've maybe thrown up once, or twice. I'm thinking both times were because my prenatals are intense! Every pregnancy is different. If you have no symptoms it's not a bad thing. It means you're lucky! Lol, this pregnancy i'm at 11 weeks and 5 days and just heard the heartbeat yesterday! Good luck and don't worry, i'm sure everythings fine. Try to focus on other things. It'll be hard but do it!! lol


----------



## 1985princess

hi yes i got :bfn: and my levels was back to normal less than a week after think i am just being paranoid i feel alot better this time just dont feel pregnant but i suppose its still early yet and maybe i ovulated later so not so far on as i think.:dust::dust:


----------



## Skippy1

Im the same. I had my m\c in early Feb. Got a negative result confirmed by bloods not long after. Got my BFP last week when I did have symptoms. Now however I have nothing. Not even cramps, twinges or anything. Im getting more bloods tomorrow but the nurse did say everyone is different. We must try not to worry. I know its hard. x


----------



## lauralou25

ame here hun ive had 3 mcs i got a bfp 10dpo and i had sore boobs thats now gone which is scaring me lol the only thing i have is going to the loo more often and lots more cm!! we just have to be posotive hard i know i wake up every morning scaring myself lol!!! x


----------



## 1985princess

thanks skippy1 and laura lou hope we all have sticky beans could we be bump buddies seem were in the same boat:hugs:


----------



## Nikki1120

Hiya girls, I got pregnant after a M/C and didn't start having any symptoms at all until last week when i hit 9 weeks, i didn't even know i was pregnant :D so consider yourselves lucky for now, you might get a real bad symptom hit just like me and congratulations girlies!


----------



## 1985princess

thanks nikki hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:


----------



## Lawa

Hey hun after 7 losses I am 20 weeks now and had no symptoms at all! if it wernt for my scans I wouldnt have had a clue!


----------

